# The Mentalist Season 6 Sept 30th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

2014 People’s Choice Awards Nominee For Favorite TV Crime Drama


THE MENTALIST:
THE COMPLETE SIXTH SEASON



The Five-Disc Set Features All 22 Episodes Plus A

Never-Before-Seen Red John Featurette



Available on DVD September 30, 2014



BURBANK, CA (June 17, 2014) - Emmy® and Golden Globe nominee Simon Baker returns for Season Six of The Mentalist, which will be released on DVD September 30, from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Group. The DVD release includes all 22 one-hour episodes from the sixth season, plus an all-new never-before-seen featurette. The Mentalist: The Complete Sixth Season is priced to own at $59.98 SRP.



And then there were seven! CBI criminal consultant and former sham psychic Patrick Jane is closing in on the elusive serial killer Red John – who murdered Jane’s family years before. Armed with a list of seven suspects (confirmed by the diabolical killer himself), Jane and the CBI team – including Teresa Lisbon, Kimball Cho, Wayne Rigsby and Grace Van Pelt – will narrow down the list in Season Six, while simultaneously solving the state’s most serious crimes. Could Red John be cult leader Bret Stiles? The super-suspicious Bob Kirkland? Ghoulish forensic analyst Brett Partridge? Law officials Ray Haffner, Reede Smith or Sheriff McAllister? Or the director of the CBI himself? The chase is on. 



Also starring Robin Tunney (Prison Break), Tim Kang (The Forgotten), Owain Yeoman (Troy), Amanda Righetti (The O.C.) Rockmond Dunbar (Sons of Anarchy) and Emily Swallow (Southland), The Mentalist was created by Bruno Heller (HBO’s Rome), who executive produces along with Chris Long (Criminal Minds), Tom Szentgyorgyi (Lie to Me), Daniel Cerone (Dexter) and Eoghan Mahony (Rome). The series is produced by Warner Bros. Television.





MARKETING SUPPORT



The Mentalist: The Complete Sixth Season will be supported with a national media and publicity campaign.





SPECIAL FEATURES

· Patrick Jane: Redeemed, Recovered, Restored: Bruno Heller Reveals The Mythology Of Red John

· Deleted Scenes



22 ONE-HOUR EPISODES



1. The Desert Rose

2. Black-Winged Redbird

3. Wedding in Red

4. Red Listed

5. The Red Tattoo

6. Fire and Brimstone

7. The Great Red Dragon

8. Red John

9. My Blue Heaven

10. Green Thumb

11. White Lines




12. The Golden Hammer

13. Black Helicopters

14. Grey Water

15. White as the Driven Snow

16. Violets

17. Silver Wings of Time

18. Forest Green

19. Brown Eyed Girls

20. Il Tavolo Bianco

21. Black Hearts

22. Blue Bird







BASICS



$59.98 SRP

Street Date: September 30, 2014

5 DVD-9s

Languages: English (5.1), Portuguese

Subtitles: ESDH, French, Spanish, Chinese, Korean, Thai, Portuguese

Aspect Ratio: 16 x 9 Widescreen

Approximate running time: Feature - 927 minutes. Enhanced Content - 24 minutes

DVD Catalog # 1000436130

UPC # 883929373864


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Just wondering why no Blue-Ray discs? I am also surprised that the show was picked up for another season. After Red John was killed the whole show changed and now the crew is in Texas. Rigsby and Van Pelt are usually not in the new episodes. 

I guess next season we will see how Patrick Jane and Lisbon handle their love lives together. Probably be the last year for this show.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

for some reason the blu-rays have not been going for the new seasons. they released season 1 on blu-ray a while back but it did so poorly they probably didn't feel the need to continue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

macromicroman said:


> Just wondering why no Blue-Ray discs? I am also surprised that the show was picked up for another season. After Red John was killed the whole show changed and now the crew is in Texas. Rigsby and Van Pelt are usually not in the new episodes.
> 
> I guess next season we will see how Patrick Jane and Lisbon handle their love lives together. Probably be the last year for this show.


I hope it was picked up for another season as it is one of our favorite shows. T


----------

